# 24 Blue Wave Spotting Tower



## Breeze Fabricators

Our latest build is on this 24 ft. Blue Wave Pure Bay. A great boat with tremondous deck space.


----------



## MrFish

That's a sweet lookin' tower.


----------



## bigrick

How hard/much is it to add controls to a folding tower?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Controls*

Depends on engines, year model, length of cables, and do you have hydraulic steering already and who is the mnfg.


----------

